# Diabetes Support UK Challenge! We're off!



## Northerner

With all the talk of meet-ups around the country I thought it might be fun to start something up to perhaps give us all  a bit of motivation and maybe showcase some of the places that members live that we’d like to visit but are too far away or difficult for some of us to get to.

Welcome to the launch of the Diabetes Support UK Challenge! 







What is it?
The Challenge is a virtual journey through the United Kingdom, travelling from John O’ Groats to Lands End, stopping off for virtual refreshments at places recommended by members that are local to them.

How does it work? 
Members of the forum resolve to perform some regular exercise  - it can be anything that involves some sort of distance covered or extra energy expended. So, running, walking, swimming, treadmills, rowing machines, cross trainers, steppers – anything that can be added to the overall distance covered collectively. I’ll work out a converter based on calories used for activities such as gardening, squash, badminton, football etc. so no-one needs to feel left out  Note: rally cross not allowed)

Here you can report your distances covered, which can then be added to the total to move us further along our journey. We will have a destination to head for and a celebration when we reach it. The following destination will then be decided on – the destinations can be anywhere in the UK, but heading generally south from John O Groats.


----------



## Northerner

First destination is Helmsdale in Sutherland, via Wick! We have a total of 51.4 miles to cover, so please let me know what you have done to speed us on our way!


----------



## am64

hope this works 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...58.407468,-3.482666&spn=2.429104,9.832764&z=7

to show you where helmsdale is ..... if youd gone past thurso you would have passed my old house 
PS 1 mile from me this morning (45mins walking dogs)


----------



## aymes

You can log a 3.1 mile run from me which I've just done. Was tempted to stop at the 2 mile point then thought of this so pressed on!!


----------



## smile4loubie

1 Hour walking (was shopping & its all hills in guildford) was out for a total of 5 hours but only count 1 as I did stop from time to time. does this count?


----------



## SacredHeart

Walked home from work - about 2 miles


----------



## Northerner

Great stuff everyone!  I'll count the walking as 3 miles Loubie, although you probably went much further!


----------



## smile4loubie

hehe thanks Northerner x


----------



## bev

I swam 50 lengths today - does that count?Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> I swam 50 lengths today - does that count?Bev



Certainly does Bev!  That's 2.5k isn't it? (50x50m?). Swimming is about twice the effort of running, so I'll say that it is equivalent to 5k or 3.1 miles


----------



## HelenM

3.5 miles  on the treadmill +30 minutes pretending to be a bird  and driving about popping balloons on the wi fit but I don't think that used many calories!


----------



## Northerner

Great stuff Helen  I'll keep the balloon popping in reserve in case we land up just outside of town!


----------



## AlisonM

Here's a mile and a half from me too. I did manage to get out and walk the dog for an hour today, in spite of it all and that's how far my gadget told me I'd gone.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Here's a mile and a half from me too. I did manage to get out and walk the dog for an hour today, in spite of it all and that's how far my gadget told me I'd gone.



Excellent! We're practically in Wick!






This is a good map of the route so far...

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/usmapindexes/caithness.html


----------



## rossi_mac

sorry I canney help today, been somewhat lothargic! 

Note to route master, you should have headed west from JoG beautiful North coast of Bonnie Scotland, Okay I've never been, but dream of it, nearly got there for honeymoon but someone had bigger (in their mind) ideas!


----------



## MCH

I did 2.4 miles (according to the thing which measures it anyway) on the bike on my way to a course this afternoon, and if you can add on the 2.5 miles I cycled to work this morning even though it was before the official start, you can have that as well.


----------



## Northerner

MCH said:


> I did 2.4 miles (according to the thing which measures it anyway) on the bike on my way to a course this afternoon, and if you can add on the 2.5 miles I cycled to work this morning even though it was before the official start, you can have that as well.



We're in Wick!  I've just spotted a Wetherspoons, The Alexander Bain. We'll have something to eat and a couple of jars/drams/diet pepsis!


----------



## RachelT

i love it! I'm afraid i was a bit of a lazy bum today and have only done 8289 steps (according to my phone)


----------



## Northerner

RachelT said:


> i love it! I'm afraid i was a bit of a lazy bum today and have only done 8289 steps (according to my phone)



How does your phone know?  That's 3.8 miles, based on a stride length of 2.5 feet!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> We're in Wick!  I've just spotted a Wetherspoons, The Alexander Bain. We'll have something to eat and a couple of jars/drams/diet pepsis!



ive been there ....
heres my housing in wick...we were trying to brighten the place up a bit


----------



## SacredHeart

2 miles walk into work


----------



## RWJ

Just picked this thread up and don't know whether you can enter retrospectively.
I walked the dog at least 5 miles (total) Saturday and Sunday, and walked the dog then played 9 holes of golf on Monday, probably at least 4 miles.


----------



## rhall92380

3 miles on exercise bike yesterday + 20 minutes cross trainer - don't know how far that is though!

Richard


----------



## Emmal31

Does housework count? Because I did half hour of vacuming. Haven't gone on my exercise bike yet today not sure whether I can be bothered I'm feeling very lazy today


----------



## rachelha

I walked to work and back yesterday - total 3.5 miles.


----------



## SacredHeart

Another 2 miles back to my flat


----------



## MCH

Another dry morning here, so cycled to work - 2.5 miles.


----------



## bev

Walked neighbours dog for 45 minutes - walking briskly!Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

My pedometer said I'd done 5215 steps today - that's about a mile to town, a wander around town and another mile back 

so 2 miles from me - doing some tae bo later so I'll let you know how that goes


----------



## D_G

Got this new app on my phone tells me how many miles i walked each day 

I walk 1.02 miles to work every morning, and back at the end of work 

So you can put my total of around 10 miles a week 

Though i probably do more than that walking places and gym but will work that out soon...


----------



## Northerner

Great stuff everyone - I'll add it all up and find out where we've got to!


----------



## Northerner

RWJ said:


> Just picked this thread up and don't know whether you can enter retrospectively.
> I walked the dog at least 5 miles (total) Saturday and Sunday, and walked the dog then played 9 holes of golf on Monday, probably at least 4 miles.



Ron, I'll have to treat that as a warm up - please report any further dog walks and golf rounds!


----------



## Northerner

rhall92380 said:


> 3 miles on exercise bike yesterday + 20 minutes cross trainer - don't know how far that is though!
> 
> Richard



Cross trainers are hard work! I'll count it as 1.5 miles


----------



## SacredHeart

Another two miles from the hospital back to the flat


----------



## rawtalent

Half mile cycle to and from park and 3 miles running. Time for tea.


----------



## Copepod

3 miles cycling to / from work everyday, plus a few extra miles for shopping, evening class, socialising etc - probably at least 25 miles per week. 2 miles kayaking weekend before last. Running tomorrow night.


----------



## Northerner

rawtalent said:


> Half mile cycle to and from park and 3 miles running. Time for tea.



We've made it to Helmsdale! Excellent  We'll rest up here and enjoy the local hostelries, then tomorrow we set off for our next destination - Alness!

Miles completed so far: 52.8
Next stage, Alness     : 46.2


----------



## rachelha

Another 3.5miles walking to work and back


----------



## RachelT

Well Northy, i checked up the last post and my phone agrees with you. Today it says i've done 5.4 miles. I didn't really notice, but u guess that was collecting my prescription at lunchtime that did it.


----------



## purpleshadez

6 miles walking for tuesday and wednesday to and from work.
2 miles this morning on the school "walk".

Total 8 miles for me so far this week.


----------



## SacredHeart

Another 2 miles from home (and polling station) to work!


----------



## shiv

count my measly 1 mile walk to the farm and back in please!


----------



## MCH

2.3 miles cyled home yesterday
6.2 km (3.9 miles) on crosstrainer
5.9km (3.7 miles) on a bike at the gym and 
2.5 miles walked to work via polling station today can also be added to the list.


----------



## Frantastic

I rode 6 miles on my bike this morning! and it rained on me on my way back so it wasn't particularly enjoyable!


----------



## Andy HB

3 mile lunchtime walk for me.

Andy

p.s. "Are we nearly there yet?"


----------



## AJLang

I'm not sure how this translates into miles

Saturday - 34 minutes on treadmill varying between 3.5km to 6km per hour
followed by swimming 14 lengths

Sunday 30 minute dog walk

Tuesday 30 minute dog walk

Thursday 30 minute dog walk

Hope this can be turned into usable miles!


----------



## am64

just a 20 min dog walk today  not far had bad head and nooo coffee


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I'm not sure how this translates into miles
> 
> Saturday - 34 minutes on treadmill varying between 3.5km to 6km per hour
> followed by swimming 14 lengths
> 
> Sunday 30 minute dog walk
> 
> Tuesday 30 minute dog walk
> 
> Thursday 30 minute dog walk
> 
> Hope this can be turned into usable miles!



I'm only counting from Tuesday, which is when we 'set off', so that makes it a bit easier!  I'll put down 3 miles for an hour's dog walking.

We're doing really well! At this rate we'll be in Brighton in time for the Brighton Meet!


----------



## AlisonM

Two miles today, me and the dog went out to vote, but they wouldn't let her put her paw print on a ballot even though she was really keen. Then went carried on round to the surgery to put in a repeat prescription, and finally we completed the loop by calling in at the Co-op on the way home. By the way, do doggy miles count? Because I reckon madam did at least five, what with all the investigating of smells around us as we walked.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Two miles today, me and the dog went out to vote, but they wouldn't let her put her paw print on a ballot even though she was really keen. Then went carried on round to the surgery to put in a repeat prescription, and finally we completed the loop by calling in at the Co-op on the way home. By the way, do doggy miles count? Because I reckon madam did at least five, what with all the investigating of smells around us as we walked.



Sorry Alison, doggy miles don't count - this is about motivating humans, dogs on't need motivation to go walkies! Well, most of them anyway! 

We've nearly covered 100 miles already!


----------



## sweetsatin

Don't know how many miles i walked but spent 2 hrs walking round town today
Does this count?
will put pedometer on tomorrow


----------



## shiv

5.6 miles - to the chip shop and back


----------



## rawtalent

1 mile cycle to park and back (slight detour to polling station) and 3 mile run.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am planning on  a very long walk tomorrow  Will post results when I get em


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I am planning on  a very long walk tomorrow  Will post results when I get em



Excellent! Anywhere interesting? Wish I could walk anywhere (stupid knee!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Excellent! Anywhere interesting? Wish I could walk anywhere (stupid knee!)



Not sure :/ Don't really know any good routes round soton from where I am. Any ideas?


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Not sure :/ Don't really know any good routes round soton from where I am. Any ideas?



You can have a pretty good walk around Southampton Common, go and see the Hawthorns centre (if open) and photograph the new born ducklings etc on the pond  I've run thousands of miles round there over the years!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> You can have a pretty good walk around Southampton Common, go and see the Hawthorns centre (if open) and photograph the new born ducklings etc on the pond  I've run thousands of miles round there over the years!



oooooh I know where the common is! I can take my camera  I'm gunna look up this centre place


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oooooh I know where the common is! I can take my camera  I'm gunna look up this centre place



There's also the Cowherds pub - we'll have to have a pint there when my knee is better!  There are various ponds dotted around, but the one with all the waterfowl is on the side near the cemetary. Lots of squirrels around and I've seen weasels and stoats too


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> There's also the Cowherds pub - we'll have to have a pint there when my knee is better!  There are various ponds dotted around, but the one with all the waterfowl is on the side near the cemetary. Lots of squirrels around and I've seen weasels and stoats too



ooooh i NEED to go there tomorrow. Will be up early I think and head down there. Its a nice walk up that way too  Can go home the long way


----------



## karinagal

*Dog walking*

Did 2 miles Tuesday, 1 mile Wednesday and 2.5 miles today..

Dog's knackered - greyhounds prefer lying on their back with their legs in the air - they resemble dead cockroaches...

Karina


----------



## Northerner

Terrific Karina!  Poor doggies!


----------



## karinagal

Northerner said:


> Terrific Karina!  Poor doggies!



There's just the one (thank goodness!) - I was generalising about the breed coz apart from the ones that race, they're the fastest couch potatoes known to man....!

You know how people are meant to start looking like their dogs? That's why we got a greyhound..... unfortunately, the effect seems to have gone in the opposite direction....

Karina


----------



## Northerner

karinagal said:


> There's just the one (thank goodness!) - I was generalising about the breed coz apart from the ones that race, they're the fastest couch potatoes known to man....!
> 
> You know how people are meant to start looking like their dogs? That's why we got a greyhound..... unfortunately, the effect seems to have gone in the opposite direction....
> 
> Karina



My favourite breeds are Corgis and Jack Russells - perhaps I should go for an Afghan!


----------



## MCH

You can also add 2.3 miles walked home yesterday, and 2.5 cyled in to work this morning.

(You can guess who gets on here during her lunchtimes can't you?)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so far 5,280 steps - no idea how many miles that is but I spent a good hour wandering around this gorgeous graveyard in the common. I'm going back out there later as I forgot my camera card


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> so far 5,280 steps - no idea how many miles that is but I spent a good hour wandering around this gorgeous graveyard in the common. I'm going back out there later as I forgot my camera card



Haha! Why did I think you would enjoy the graveyard?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Haha! Why did I think you would enjoy the graveyard?



oh god it was just...beautiful. All these overgrown graves and just...beautiful. I'm going back after lunch most definitely with my camera! I found a ww1 grave of a young 18 year old and I cried D: 

I was out for er...about 2 hours i think. And I walked the long way to the common which is about a mile, through the common via the wildlife centre (didn't like it...) then wandered through to the hill lane entrance and went hunting for the graveyard. Must have been maybe...2.5 miles but I'll have to check


----------



## AlisonM

Two miles so far today. More later after I'm done with my volunteering thing.


----------



## karinagal

Another 2.5 miles today.... doggie hasn't moved since!

Karina


----------



## Emmal31

I did an hour on my exercise bike yesterday and another hour today  I've been very motivated with shifting some weight this week


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

10,317 steps today


----------



## AlisonM

Add another mile to my total please. For the rest of the day though, I intend to let my fingers do the walking.


----------



## MCH

Walked home from school again (having pushed the bike due to being low) and can therefore add onother 2.3 miles to the total.


----------



## sweetsatin

8,915 steps for me


----------



## rawtalent

1 mile on bike and 4 miles running. When i started i was 9,3. After 3 miles i was 9.9 so i went another mile to bring down my sugars. When i finished i was still 9.2! What a rubbish day.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

7590 steps today. Miles? No idea XD


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! My knee is still very sore, so I can't risk putting any strain on it - driving me mad! I'll add up all the new efforts tomorrow and pick the next destination, feeling a bit worn out tonight.


----------



## Andy HB

Hi, I may be a little late with this (or early, I don't know which). But add

3 miles walking
7 miles rowing (as measured by the machine)

Andy


----------



## sweetsatin

8,475 steps for me for yesterday will post todays later


----------



## AlisonM

Only a bit over a mile for me today. We got rained on and madam went on strike, I had to carry her home. She hates rain and I'm still fighting the cold.


----------



## SacredHeart

Walked 4 miles on Friday, and cycled about 2 miles today.


----------



## rachelha

Walked 4 miles on Friday


----------



## MCH

You can add another 5 miles at the weekend delivering church magazines and then another 2.5 mils cycled to work this morning.


----------



## Emmal31

I walked 3 miles today


----------



## Northerner

Goodness, can you believe it? We are nearly in Aberdeen, having gone from Alness to Banff via Inverness and Nairn!  Total covered so far is 214.7 miles and just under 20 miles to Aberdeen!

Nairn High Street:


----------



## HelenM

Well  I didn't see that view on my run today!
3.5 miles Saturday, 5miles this morning.... so we must be back out in the countryside.


----------



## D_G

1 mile walk to work

Gym session - im sorry i dint manage to look at the distances  but heres times maybe there is a place on the internet where u can convert it, tho i suppose it depends what speed, intensity but here goes anyway 

20 mins uphill treadmill
10 mins bike
20 mins X trainer

1 mile walk back home


----------



## Andy HB

Come on guys? This isn't a "Test Northerner's computational skills" test?! 

Or is it?? 

I'm going to be a 'teacher's pet' and give him my information in straight miles ......

3 miles walk
6 miles rowing

Andy 'Me sir! Me sir!' H-B


----------



## rawtalent

1 mile cycling and 3 miles running.
I thought about doing a lot more. Can you convert my brain waves into miles?


----------



## bev

I went swimming and did 50 lengths.Bev


----------



## SacredHeart

walked 4 miles


----------



## am64

only done 1/2 mile a day for last 3 days as feeling yuk still  still thats 1 1/2 miles


----------



## Northerner

Goodness, with all the activity today I've not had time to catch up on the Challenge! Will get everyone up to date before long - keep up the efforts!  My knee is improving marginally each day, so might actually be able to make it further than the shops before too long!


----------



## Laura22

I walked the dog for about 5 miles yesterday. I was knackered- she still had energy!!


----------



## Laura22

Note to self: Get a pedometer!


----------



## bev

I did 1.3 miles on the treadmill in 20 minutes.Bev


----------



## D_G

Another 2 miles for me today


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

7560 steps today, though I swear it was more. That was up to the graveyard in the common, wandering around there for an hour and a half, then back home - and then into town, around asda and back again. Not sure how many miles that works out as...


----------



## Andy HB

Sir!, Sir!

Another 3 miles walking today plus 6 miles rowing.

Also had to wring out one very damp tee shirt! 

Andy 'Do I get a gold star?' HB


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Sir!, Sir!
> 
> Another 3 miles walking today plus 6 miles rowing.
> 
> Also had to wring out one very damp tee shirt!
> 
> Andy 'Do I get a gold star?' HB



Andy, you're teacher's favourite!  But don't let the others know!


----------



## SacredHeart

walked 2 miles. 1 hour ballroom dancing


----------



## rachelha

walked 3.5 miles today and about 2.5 yesterday


----------



## rhall92380

4 miles on the gym treadmill 

Richard


----------



## AlisonM

2.5 miles today, may be more later if it ever stops raining.


----------



## AlisonM

BTW. When we get to Land's End I reckon we should keep going... It won't take long at the rate we're covering the ground so perhaps we should carry on right round the globe... Although, I really don't fancy traipsing across the poles, too cold.


----------



## Emmal31

I walked 3 miles yesterday and did half hour on my exercise bike too x


----------



## MCH

I have cycled another 7.5 miles since Monday.


----------



## Andy HB

3 mile walk &
6 mile row

Tick!

Andy


----------



## AlisonM

Dog and I managed another mile and a half.


----------



## rhall92380

Another 5 mile run today. Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> BTW. When we get to Land's End I reckon we should keep going... It won't take long at the rate we're covering the ground so perhaps we should carry on right round the globe... Although, I really don't fancy traipsing across the poles, too cold.



I was thinking that we could pick somewhere exotic or historic - but not too cold! Any suggestions? Will have to get caught up on the distances in the morning, but we (well, you lot, I'm still moping around nursing my knee ) are doing really well!


----------



## RWJ

At least 4 miles on golf course yesterday, followed by 2 mile dog walk!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I did 5000 odd steps yesterday - to town, around town and back. That has to be a couple of miles right?

Today I'm not doing anything however, so a big fat zero from me today 

Soon as I have some money coming in I think the excersise will start coming more. I want to start swimming again


----------



## Emmal31

I walked 2 miles today


----------



## HelenM

5.2 miles run in the pouring rain: typical , it's a bank holiday here.


----------



## am64

1 mile dog walking (better than yesterday only 1/2 mile as feeling really crap ....but better today !) ...where are we heading for now Northe ??


----------



## Karen

2 miles-walking into town and back and 1 mile round the park.
Running around the house last night trying to catch a mouse the cat kindly brought in  - does that count??? 
(Mouse caught alive and safely removed to garden, cat rushed off to find another one, I had to sit down for 5 minutes to recover  )
Karen


----------



## Northerner

Karen said:


> 2 miles-walking into town and back and 1 mile round the park.
> Running around the house last night trying to catch a mouse the cat kindly brought in  - does that count???
> (Mouse caught alive and safely removed to garden, cat rushed off to find another one, I had to sit down for 5 minutes to recover  )
> Karen



Those mice can be tricky to catch! I'll add on 0.2 miles!


----------



## Northerner

Well, you've all been doing extremely well! We have reached Aberdeen, and left it behind to head west to Aviemore, and then all the way across Scotland to Fort William! We have completed 333.7 miles so far, with around 44 miles remaining to get to Fort William:

Aberdeen, Union Street:







River Spey at Aviemore:






Fort William at dusk:






Keep up the good work!


----------



## am64

nice view in avemore at dusk ...can we stop here for a while northe ...great the virtual weather is so nice ...25 dgrees at 8.30pm barmy ....


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> nice view in avemore at dusk ...can we stop here for a while northe ...great the virtual weather is so nice ...25 dgrees at 8.30pm barmy ....



Did you mean barmy or balmy? And I assume that's 25 degrees farenheit?


----------



## rawtalent

1 mile cycling and 4 miles running.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Did you mean barmy or balmy? And I assume that's 25 degrees farenheit?



not sure ...both ???? hehee no centrgrade its virtual ally xxx


----------



## MCH

2.3 miles cycling, and 
4.6 walking since my last post.
Looking forward to getting to Fort William - if I haven't missed it!


----------



## rachelha

I walked about 4.5 miles yesterday. 
Dont think I will get any walking done today, lots of appointments so I got a day saver bus ticket - need to get my moneys worth out of it.


----------



## Emmal31

I did another half hour on my exercise bike last night.


----------



## AlisonM

Another 2.5 miles today.


----------



## Andy HB

My standard (if a little on the slow side today) ...

3 mile walk
6 mile row

Andy


----------



## RWJ

My OH is walking  50+ miles of the West Highland Way this week - Crianlarich to Fort William (Wednesday to Saturday). Last leg tomorrow, about 10 miles, any of this count? It should as it's been hard work! If not congrats are in order anyway!


----------



## Northerner

RWJ said:


> My OH is walking  50+ miles of the West Highland Way this week - Crianlarich to Fort William (Wednesday to Saturday). Last leg tomorrow, about 10 miles, any of this count? It should as it's been hard work! If not congrats are in order anyway!



I don't see why not Ron - partners, carers and parents are all part of this forum  Many congratulations!


----------



## AlisonM

We must be half way up the Drumochter Pass by now, or are we following the West Highland Way?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> We must be half way up the Drumochter Pass by now, or are we following the West Highland Way?



I've been dreading the moment someone was going to question whether I actually had a clue where we were going...


----------



## Andy HB

4 mile walk and 6 mile row today.

I recommend taking a right at the next T-junction.

Andy


----------



## aymes

13k run from me, including a 10k personal best in the middle!!


----------



## HelenM

well done Aymes.

2 mile nordic ski machine, getting ready for that snow I saw on the tele.
5.36 mile run(more rain)


----------



## Andy HB

No rowing today. But did 6 miles walking instead.

Andy


----------



## am64

Northe Im lost .......were we going west or east from aberdeen ? or was that last week ??? only a mile this weekend im being lazy and hubby walks the dogs ...i have been dashing around cleaning car  because we have some nasty sh**e Hawk that has been eating too much !!! and depositing on my car  soz too much information


----------



## RWJ

Weekend dog walks totalling 8 miles


----------



## MCH

2.5 miles cycled to work this morning.


----------



## aymes

Just a 2 mile run tonight, too hot out there tonight to do much more!


----------



## Andy HB

Right! Back to the rowing.

3 mile walk first to warm up and then .....
6 mile row

Andy


----------



## rachelha

4.5 mile walk today


----------



## AlisonM

3 miles today.


----------



## ruthelliot

ran 11 miles over last 2 nights - 9 miles was on treadmill though so a bit of a cop out but better then nothing.


----------



## Northerner

Wow! We are certainly moving on our journey! We are now headed for Campbeltown in Argyll, after a tour of the Western Isles aboard the Oban ferry! 488 miles completed, with only 48 miles to go to Campbeltown 

I managed to add a measly 3 miles today, which was about a mile further than I should have gone as my poorly knee is now screaming at me 

Oban Ferry terminal:






Cambeltown, Argyll:


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so far town and back. I reckon thats a mile or two. I'm doing it again later on


----------



## RWJ

two site tours and one walk to clients offices - around 3 miles


----------



## AlisonM

Two more for me today. I turned my ankle tripping over a pothole so I'm staying off me pins for the rest of the day as it's a little swollen.


----------



## shiv

just one mile from me today.


----------



## rawtalent

1 mile running and 3 miles cycling.


----------



## aymes

Walked back from train station instead of getting the bus, 3 miles.


----------



## rachelha

About 3 miles walking today.


----------



## MCH

I can add another 7 miles walked since Monday.


----------



## AlisonM

Another couple of miles hirpling today. Round to my volunteering thing, then to Tescos, then to the surgery. I took the tourist route, over the road bridge, down the riverside, across the shoogly bridge and round the lanes home. Pinched a bit of white Lilac out of someone's garden because it smells gorgeous and made it back just as the rains came down. My ankle is not pleased with me.


----------



## HelenM

2miles ski machine yesterday
4.5mile run today.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

no idea of mileage...wait, aa!

town and back worked out as 2.4 miles

half an hour of tae bo that has totally knackered me!


----------



## rhall92380

2.5 miles cross country run yesterday. Lovely!

Richard


----------



## Laura22

30 minute work out on the Wii Fit. Burnt over 100 calories!


----------



## HelenM

5.2 mile run (the rain has stopped and it was 27C today so from freezing to hot in a few days)
Hope I'll be swimming everyday from next week


----------



## am64

proper long walk through the bluebell woods and flower meadows ...about 3 miles ?? then a few trips from the pub garden to the bar 3.1 miles ???


----------



## rawtalent

1 mile cycle and 3 mile run,


----------



## AlisonM

Only a mile and a half today.


----------



## rachelha

Today and yesterday walked about 7 miles, v slowly


----------



## Proudspirit

oh ive just joined a gym, this week i have done 2k on treadmill and swam 22 lenghts x 2.. hth Julie


----------



## Northerner

All helps Julie! I'll tot things up and we'll have a new destination tomorrow!


----------



## MCH

I can add another 7 miles walked, and 12 cycled since I last managed to get time to post.


----------



## Andy HB

Right, back on the straight and narrow again .....

3 mile walk
6 mile row (in my best ever time!)

Andy


----------



## shiv

i walked 2 miles today!


----------



## rachelha

SInce my last post on Friday - another 8 miles walking


----------



## Northerner

Sorry guys, I have been a little 'distracted' lately - will get things back on track tomorrow!


----------



## Andy HB

No worries! It just means more adding up for you later 

Hope the knee is feeling slightly better today than it did yesterday.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> No worries! It just means more adding up for you later
> 
> Hope the knee is feeling slightly better today than it did yesterday.
> 
> Andy



Thanks Andy - another week on the wobble board should see it right (I hope). At least I can console myself with knowing that it's been too hot to run these past few days


----------



## HelenM

10km run... dreadful run it got hotter an hotter, I'll have to start getting up earlier, it was 34C at the end
followed by 
.5km  swim; lovely once I'd got up the courage, but the water still only 20C


----------



## RWJ

Dog walks Saturday, Sunday and Monday (delegated to the OH yesterday! lol), at least 10 miles


----------



## Andy HB

No walkies today, however .....

5 mile cycle to and from Uxbridge in a real fashion
6 mile row to and from kitchen/diner in a stationary fashion

Andy


----------



## rawtalent

Not been around for a bit - been a bit busy, but i have been running and doing my bit!
 This past week since my last visit i've run 13 miles and cycled 3 miles. keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## RWJ

Usual weekend dog walks, about 10 miles


----------



## Adrienne

School trip to York last week, first day 4 miles (more than I have done in 10 years ) and around 4 miles for the rest of the week in total so 8 miles overall.

Never thought I would contribute to this thread !

Now for Jesscia who did the first 4 miles then about 2 every day possibly 3 so say 3 and that would be 9 miles so 13 miles in total.

Altogether 21 miles between us !!


----------



## Copepod

1.7km orienteering race last Wed - results just up, and amzingly, I was first! Actually, 1.7km is as the crow flies, so must have done at least 2.5km.


----------



## Northerner

Copepod said:


> 1.7km orienteering race last Wed - results just up, and amzingly, I was first! Actually, 1.7km is as the crow flies, so must have done at least 2.5km.



Congratulations! We have a champion amongst us!


----------



## Freddie99

Staggering drunkenly around Brighton last night. Beer pedometer tells me I did a mile or three. Met a rather nice piece of pavement too.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Staggering drunkenly around Brighton last night. Beer pedometer tells me I did a mile or three. Met a rather nice piece of pavement too.



Oh dear, I've done that in my time - I once had to hide myself from society for a week because I had landed on my face and looked dreadful! Hope the levels are better today Tom.


----------



## aymes

10k run today


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, I've done that in my time - I once had to hide myself from society for a week because I had landed on my face and looked dreadful! Hope the levels are better today Tom.



Highest BG I got last night was an 11. That's despite the bottle of wine and litre of cider. I managed to catch the 3am hypo by being in the middle of a series of three am tests.


----------



## AlisonM

Six miles today. Three to the latest interview and three back. I had a gorgeous day for it too, brilliant sun and a nice cool breeze but I'm kicking myself because I forgot the camera and there was a fantastic shot to be had of the view right across the city to the Cairngorms in the distance. Oh well, if I get the job, I'll be up there every day, I'll get that photo at some point.


----------



## richardq

3 hours gardening yesterday, mostly digging over the compost heap....

Not sure what it's worth, although very good for keeping the BG down!


----------



## Northerner

richardq said:


> 3 hours gardening yesterday, mostly digging over the compost heap....
> 
> Not sure what it's worth, although very good for keeping the BG down!



Gardening sends me hypo - it's hard work! I'll add on a generous mileage for you Richard 

p.s. I promise to catch up with everything soon people - keep up the good work!


----------



## aymes

This thread has gone quiet.....

5k run from me this morning. I've been a bit slack on the running front recently but now going to start stepping it up ready for the London 10k, going to be experimenting with 6am runs before work next week, eeeek!


----------



## MCH

Another 28.5 miles from me to and from work this week, as well as 10.8km at the gym. I also did 15 minutes on a crosstrainer and used 100 calories, but forgot to write the distance- sorry


----------



## Northerner

Feeling very guilty about not updating the thread for a week 

Will update properly tomorrow (there I've said it, so hold me to it, I need some pressure to stop me procrastinating!). Well done to everyone for their efforts!


----------



## MCH

Thanks Northener - I am looking forward to seeing where we all are. (Hopefully somewhere nice and pretty  )


----------



## rachelha

Hello -I think I have probably walked about 20miles this last week altogether.


----------



## aymes

2.5 mile run this morning!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> 2.5 mile run this morning!



Was that your 6 am run? Well done! I'd love to hear about how you prepared for it - food, insulin, levels etc. and how you were afterwards.


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Was that your 6 am run? Well done! I'd love to hear about how you prepared for it - food, insulin, levels etc. and how you were afterwards.


 It was indeed.... Quite enjoyed going out that early, although my legs seemed quite shocked by the walk to work not long after!
Didn't have too much trouble with food etc surprisingly. Woke up with a bg of 8, higher than I'd normally like but perfect for today. Had a biscuit and a some fruit juice, injected insulin for the biscuit only so I had some active insulin on board then went out 15mins later. Was 8.3 when I got back and gave kept fairly steady since. Don't think I could go much further at 6am though as getting the levels right would be more tricky.


----------



## Northerner

Wow! Well, since my last update ages ago, we have covered a total of 252 miles and gone from Cambelltown, Argyll to Newcastle Upon Tyne via Glasgow, Edinburgh, and Alnwick! 

Everyone round to Steff's new gaff for tea and crumpets!


----------



## MCH

MCH said:


> Thanks Northener - I am looking forward to seeing where we all are. (Hopefully somewhere nice and pretty  )




Thanks for taking us via Alnwick - it certainly covers the nice and pretty place I was talking about. 

Did you know that the interior of the dining room of the White Swan there, is actually (if I remember correctly) from the ball room of the Olympia (sister ship to the Titanic)? If anyone hasn't seen it, it is well worth a look if you have time and are in the vicinity.


----------



## Northerner

MCH said:


> Thanks for taking us via Alnwick - it certainly covers the nice and pretty place I was talking about.
> 
> Did you know that the interior of the dining room of the White Swan there, is actually (if I remember correctly) from the ball room of the Olympia (sister ship to the Titanic)? If anyone hasn't seen it, it is well worth a look if you have time and are in the vicinity.



This website has a couple of pictures of it, certainly looks impressive!

http://www.classiclodges.co.uk/The_White_Swan_Hotel_Alnwick/Picture_Gallery/

This is the route we've just covered (if it works!)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=cam...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA


----------



## Northerner

Well, I managed 6.1k on the exercise bike today. Knee much better, but weather awful for a run outside so opted for the EB


----------



## Laura22

Have walked over 30 miles in the last few days and another 10 or so tonight


----------



## Andy HB

'Ere! I thought this had died. I've been putting my feet up for the last week or so! 

Andy


----------



## traceycat

went on my excercise bike today, did 15mins, not very good im afraid, not been on it for 2 weeks an my legs were killing me. i will defantly be on it every day from now. according to my bike i burned 50 cals an did 5.15 k. dont think that would be anywere even near hlf a mile


----------



## Northerner

traceycat said:


> went on my excercise bike today, did 15mins, not very good im afraid, not been on it for 2 weeks an my legs were killing me. i will defantly be on it every day from now. according to my bike i burned 50 cals an did 5.15 k. dont think that would be anywere even near hlf a mile



Hey Tracey, nice to have you join us on the Challenge! I know the feeling with the EB - I've just got back on mine after nearly five weeks off because of a knee injury  Don't worry about the distance, you want to ease yourself back into - try to do too much and you will just lose motivation (and hurt!).

Well, today I managed 6.1k on my EB, followed that up with 15 mins 'Workout for dummies' on my (poor) abs. I went for a walk for about an hour. Then this afternoon I did some gardening and had my customary gardening hypo, dropping to 2.3


----------



## Laura22

Another 5 miles!


----------



## AlisonM

Only two from me today, partly due to the sore feet and partly due to the fact that I was WORKING! * Lots of running around tomorrow so I expect to do at least twice that.

* Although not yet being paid for it.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Only two from me today, partly due to the sore feet and partly due to the fact that I was WORKING! * Lots of running around tomorrow so I expect to do at least twice that.
> 
> * Although not yet being paid for it.



You look like you've already got a bit more spring in your step!


----------



## traceycat

Northerner said:


> Hey Tracey, nice to have you join us on the Challenge! I know the feeling with the EB - I've just got back on mine after nearly five weeks off because of a knee injury  Don't worry about the distance, you want to ease yourself back into - try to do too much and you will just lose motivation (and hurt!).
> 
> Well, today I managed 6.1k on my EB, followed that up with 15 mins 'Workout for dummies' on my (poor) abs. I went for a walk for about an hour. Then this afternoon I did some gardening and had my customary gardening hypo, dropping to 2.3



could you tell me if 5.15 k is anywere near 1/2 mile. sorry for sounding silly, id just like to know if im doing alot of good on my bike.
going to go out walking tomorrow night aswel.


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> You look like you've already got a bit more spring in your step!



In a 'virtual' sense I do. I still have a lot of pain in my feet and walking long distances is incredibly painful. The difference at the moment is I don't care! Once the euphoria wears off that may change.


----------



## rhall92380

3 runs totalling 10 miles. Knee problem so won't be running for a little while

Richard


----------



## Andy HB

A mere 6 miles walking (yesterday and today).

Andy


----------



## Northerner

rhall92380 said:


> 3 runs totalling 10 miles. Knee problem so won't be running for a little while
> 
> Richard



Ack! Sorry to hear about the knee injury Richard - just got over one myself that's put me out for over a month  Hope it just needs a few days rest.


----------



## Red Pumper

45 miles walked in the North West Highlands last week.


----------



## Northerner

Red Pumper said:


> 45 miles walked in the North West Highlands last week.



Wow! Sounds fantastic!  

I have managed another 6.1k on the EB today and done the 15min abs workout. Will probably do some gardening before the rain starts. 

We are heading West from Newcastle, as I think we should visit the lovely Lake District - will post destinations later!


----------



## rawtalent

morning off, 3 mile run yesterday evening. may do another tonight have to wait and see.


----------



## rhall92380

rawtalent said:


> morning off, 3 mile run yesterday evening. may do another tonight have to wait and see.





Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry to hear about the knee injury Richard - just got over one myself that's put me out for over a month  Hope it just needs a few days rest.



Hope so, thanks. Glad you're up and running again!

Richard


----------



## MCH

traceycat said:


> could you tell me if 5.15 k is anywere near 1/2 mile. sorry for sounding silly, id just like to know if im doing alot of good on my bike.
> going to go out walking tomorrow night aswel.




1km= 5/8 of a mile (near enough) 

To change km to miles:

                          no. of miles = no. of km ? 5 ? 8

so 5?15 km = 5?15 ? 5 ? 8

               =  3?2 miles

So the answer to your question is no, it's not near 1/2 mile, it is well over that.


----------



## traceycat

MCH said:


> 1km= 5/8 of a mile (near enough)
> 
> To change km to miles:
> 
> no. of miles = no. of km ? 5 ? 8
> 
> so 5?15 km = 5?15 ? 5 ? 8
> 
> =  3?2 miles
> 
> So the answer to your question is no, it's not near 1/2 mile, it is well over that.



wow i didnt realise id did that much, im well chuffed  thanks for converting it for me


----------



## Emmal31

I did half hour of swimming yesterday with Jessica  and a 2 mile walk today x


----------



## SacredHeart

I didn't post anything last week, so that would be 

24 miles walking and 1 hour of Lindy Hop (EXHAUSTING) and so far 16 miles walking this week.


----------



## traceycat

another 20mins on excercise bike, so another 6.00k and if ive converted it right thats 3.6 miles from me today


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

10,626 steps today - no idea how many miles that was but it was to town and back, then down to my work meeting, up to the common and around it 1.5 times. Last time was less than 10k steps and worked out as 5 miles so maybe 5.5-6 miles today?


----------



## Northerner

Wow! We have really made a lot of progress! We've gone from Newcastle to Ripon by the roundabout route of Carlisle, Penrith, Keswick, Windemere and Bedale! 185 miles in total!

Derwentwater, Keswick:






Bedale, Yorkshire Dales:





Ripon:





Since the Google map thing doesn't save the route in its link, here's a picture of it instead, so you can see where we've been:


----------



## Andy HB

Right, back on the rower yesterday (but no walk  )

6 miles.

Andy


----------



## traceycat

walked to town today, walked around town an walked back again. wore my pedometer an did 4.149 k so i worked that out at 2.5 miles. no excercise bike today.


----------



## SacredHeart

Heading down my way soon!


----------



## Jules001

I'm Knackered just been watching the World Cup 1st game... Feels like I have run the full length of the pitch 5 times ..... Only joking Not much Exercise for me today feet hurtin to much to walk long distance let alone run....


Good Luck everyone


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Heading down my way soon!



We'll be there before you know it! 



Jules001 said:


> I'm Knackered just been watching the World Cup 1st game... Feels like I have run the full length of the pitch 5 times ..... Only joking Not much Exercise for me today feet hurtin to much to walk long distance let alone run....
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone



Hi Jules, you don't have to run, or walk to take part - it's whatever physical exercise you can manage. Everything counts!


----------



## Andy HB

Hmm, tricky one for me today. Just been completely clearing my back garden of all foliage (it had gone 'fallow' for three years following a house extension which had completely demolished what was there previously!).

I may upload some piccies if there is any demand for evidence! 

Anyhow, let's say around 8 hours of modest digging and general effort over two days 

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Hmm, tricky one for me today. Just been completely clearing my back garden of all foliage (it had gone 'fallow' for three years following a house extension which had completely demolished what was there previously!).
> 
> I may upload some piccies if there is any demand for evidence!
> 
> Anyhow, let's say around 8 hours of modest digging and general effort over two days
> 
> Andy



Andy, I'm playing the gardening card too! Gardening is one of the few activities almost guaranteed to drop me into hypo range - it's hard work! I, too, have been scything through a miniature jungle, although I flagged way before you! I've done my Dummies workout a couple of times and 4 hours gardening


----------



## Northerner

More gardening from me this morning. I had to come in at one point because I was certain I was hypo...but I was at 6.7! Then, later in the day I dropped to 2.6 without any symptoms at all. I only tested because I was going to do a workout and thought I should check first! Jelly babies replaced the workout...


----------



## RWJ

Usual dog walking weekend - total about 10 miles. Think the dog was more knackered than me on Saturday....sunshine in Fife!!


----------



## Laura22

Have done possibly another 20 miles or so over the weekend


----------



## AlisonM

The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak My poor tootsie is still all wrapped up and I look like a gout patient. All I'm doing at the mo is hobbling to the office and back. All of 200 yards each way.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak My poor tootsie is still all wrapped up and I look like a gout patient. All I'm doing at the mo is hobbling to the office and back. All of 200 yards each way.



Hope it gets better soon Ally, I know how horrid it is to be laid up! Good job the office is so close! 

I've been to the dentist this morning, and took the 'scenic' route back as it was lovely and sunny on the way back. I went through Southampton Old Cemetary - saw a gravestone there dedicated to a Mr Thankful Joy! What a name! Died about 140 years ago. Then I went through the Common and back through the leafy suburbs to home. About 4 miles total.


----------



## SacredHeart

2 miles into work this morning.

Just you wait til I get the go-ahead to enter the Rat Race and get into running/cycling training. That''ll crank it up a fair amount!


----------



## Andy HB

Personally, I'm slacking a little at the moment. Just 1hrs worth of garden digging today (but I have some moderately impressive piles of soil to show for it).

Must start doing my midday walk again tomorrow (bet it rains!).

Andy

p.s. Oh, and general good wishes to all the physically afflicted (i.e. those with dodgy toes, knees, whatever!)


----------



## traceycat

not much from me over weekend or today im afraid. i have just been messing about on the new wii i got, i love playing tennis on it, and the boxing. getting wii active tomorrow which is excercise routine with a personal trainer so hopefully ill put some miles in over the next few days


----------



## HelenM

Just catching up : 27 miles since I last wrote
This includes a slightly surreal couple of miles where we walked back on footpaths from the blessing of a friend's sons marriage.(it had taken place in Australia a few weeks before). Everyone wore their wedding finery, the  bride wore  her dress for the second time.   We stopped every so often for a glass of champagne, so that might have counteracted the benefits of the exercise!( and  water towards the end, it was 30C that day


----------



## traceycat

done a 30min workout this morning on my wii active fit. i get to copy everything my personal trainer does, from running to muscle excercises, he works you hard lol, i get to do differant excercises every day, its called the 30 day challenge. i burned 150 cals. dont know if that would be much in miles but it was a good work out


----------



## Andy HB

Building up again!

3 mile walk
1.5hrs digging garden (there's still lots to do) 

Andy


----------



## aymes

Tonights run was 5k, had planned more but blood sugars conspired against me.


----------



## Northerner

I managed a paltry 6.1k yesterday and 7.5k today on the exercise bike, plus my abs workout both days (or should that be 'flabs'?)

Update on destinations tomorrow!


----------



## AlisonM

I only managed to hobble to work and back today. A colleague gave me a lift to the surgery and back, so a mere 400 yards. Every little helps though eh?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I only managed to hobble to work and back today. A colleague gave me a lift to the surgery and back, so a mere 400 yards. Every little helps though eh?



Absolutely! I know what it's like to be crocked! Hope it's starting to feel a bit better though


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Absolutely! I know what it's like to be crocked! Hope it's starting to feel a bit better though



Much better, the big 'gout' dressing comes off on Friday and I should just have a small pad under my heel after that. Walking will be much easier then, I'm told.


----------



## aymes

10k run this morning, think it could have been a pb but got stuck at traffic lights for what seemed like ages, grrrrrr

Three weeks 'til the race....!!


----------



## Andy HB

I haven't been keeping count too closely (so will underestimate).

9 miles walking.
9 hrs digging. (nice blister on thumb due to using new secret weapon, a 5lb long-handled mattock, MWAH HA HA HA! Now well protected  )

Andy


----------



## traceycat

saturday i did 30min workout on the wii an half hour dancing on wii.
sunday had a lazy day  and today 1 and half hour dancing on the wii.
knakering but realy great fun


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! We've taken the long route round from Ripon to Skipton, by heading along to the East Coast of Yorkshire. We've visited Scarborough, Filey and Bridlington (where I spent many a summer holiday in my younger days!), and come back to visit Becky in York, stopping off at Harry Ramsdens in Harrogate for fish and chips, and finally stopping for the night in Skipton.

Skipton:






154 miles in total for this stretch!  and an astonishing 1127 miles since we began!


----------



## Northerner

Just did my (fl)abs workout today. Doesn't seem to be making any difference, but at least it doesn't hurt quite so much! No running or bike today - too darned hot!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh, flip! I haven't entered anything in a while. Oh well, here we go retrospectively!

Since Saturday:

1hr 20 of muscle exercises and yoga
160 reps with 10lbs worth of weights
45mins of jogging/step work
16 miles of walking 

Told you it would start clocking up when training started!


----------



## shiv

30 mins on the Wii fit - I'll leave you to work it out!!


----------



## Andy HB

shiv said:


> 30 mins on the Wii fit - I'll leave you to work it out!!



Was that just standing on the Wii fit or were you actually doing anything? 

It matters!! 

Andy

p.s. Meanwhile, chalk up *6 miles walking* for me!
p.p.s. I have a special one coming up tomorrow.


----------



## Andy HB

SacredHeart said:


> Oh, flip! I haven't entered anything in a while. Oh well, here we go retrospectively!
> 
> Since Saturday:
> 
> 1hr 20 of muscle exercises and yoga
> 160 reps with 10lbs worth of weights
> 45mins of jogging/step work
> 16 miles of walking
> 
> Told you it would start clocking up when training started!



Crikey! 2012 isn't far away is it? Which event are you training for again?

Andy


----------



## SacredHeart

Haha! Well, I've not got the fixed page ready yet, but I'm ready to 'reveal all' as it were! 

http://bit.ly/bosu48 (my blog tells all )


----------



## traceycat

30min workout on the wii yestetday


----------



## Andy HB

Right, are we all ready for this? .......

*16 miles* cycling 

That's 8 miles to the White Horse pub in Hedgerley and 8 miles back home.

More to the point, it's the first time I've done this since diagnosis and I felt pretty great doing it. There are a few big hills involved which I used to have to walk up. Now, I just breezed up them. I did the 8 miles back (with the bigger hills) in a mere 35 mins and still had plenty of energy when I got home (the last time I did it, I pretty much collapsed on the sofa and slept the rest of the day away!).

Andy


----------



## HelenM

Ok don't know where my last distances were but 10k on Sunday and 4.56 miles yesterday. Today was spent with 5 hours hard work in the garden , that must count for a couple of miles.( it's the first dry, non stormy day for 2 weeks and  the temp is rising fast...typical I have to go back to the UK at the end of next week ).


----------



## traceycat

30 MIN work out again on the wii this morning (im not finding it as hard work now, my musels arent as sore when running thank goddness) and just did an hour dancing on the wii as well


----------



## Andy HB

SacredHeart said:


> Haha! Well, I've not got the fixed page ready yet, but I'm ready to 'reveal all' as it were!
> 
> http://bit.ly/bosu48 (my blog tells all )



So, when are you off to see the Earl of Greystoke then? 

All that swinging around in trees is right up his street!

Andy 

p.s. Chalk up another *6 miles* walking for me.


----------



## Northerner

OK, looks like we've had a bit of an extended layover in Skipton! Let's start moving again from this weekend - anything intervening that wasn't posted doesn't count, so get walking, running, cycling and Wii-ing!  Next destination: Sheffield!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> OK, looks like we've had a bit of an extended layover in Skipton! Let's start moving again from this weekend - anything intervening that wasn't posted doesn't count, so get walking, running, cycling and Wii-ing!  Next destination: Sheffield!



If you can go via Thorpe House Avenue (S8 9NH), that was my old stomping ground when I lived there!

Andy


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh gosh, I've got loads I could add to this, but I ran 5.5k on my free running this morning at least


----------



## Andy HB

SacredHeart said:


> Oh gosh, I've got loads I could add to this, but I ran 5.5k on my free running this morning at least



Sorry, it doesn't count 

The new 'rules' clearly state that it starts again from this weekend.

Andy


----------



## aymes

Does the weekend start Friday evening though...  I did 4 miles tonight!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Does the weekend start Friday evening though...  I did 4 miles tonight!



OK, let's say that the weekend starts from Friday pm, since that always used to be the case in my hell-raising years 

BTW Andy, I lived in Crookes and Broomhill most of my 20 years in Sheffield, plus about 3 years in Heeley at the top of the road to Heeley City Farm!


----------



## aymes

Yay! I thought I was pushing my luck there too!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> OK, let's say that the weekend starts from Friday pm, since that always used to be the case in my hell-raising years
> 
> BTW Andy, I lived in Crookes and Broomhill most of my 20 years in Sheffield, plus about 3 years in Heeley at the top of the road to Heeley City Farm!



Yep, I regularly went past Heeley City Farm on my way to and from home (either by bus, bike or shanks' pony) between 1985 and 2000. Happy days (mostly!).

Andy


----------



## Copepod

Missed a new PB at 5km Parkrun by 11 secs today, with 4 miles bike ride in each direction from / to home. Will probably fit in a couple of miles canoeing / kayaking this weekend, plus several miles cycling doing chores, getting to river etc.


----------



## Emmal31

I've done 2 hours of swimming this past week


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I've done 2 hours of swimming this past week



Not sure if I can count that (only going from Friday pm for this latest leg). However, if Jessica was swimming too then I will bend the rules!


----------



## am64

how about 2 miles at least a day for 14 days ....about 1/3 of the time through heavy shingle ...... and swimming in the sea against the incomming tide and undertow ???? also at least 100yds a day to the pub and fish shop ????
how much does that add up too???


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> how about 2 miles at least a day for 14 days ....about 1/3 of the time through heavy shingle ...... and swimming in the sea against the incomming tide and undertow ???? also at least 100yds a day to the pub and fish shop ????
> how much does that add up too???



Sounds like you had a terrific holiday am! However, I'm only counting from yesterday evening (except for tiny swimmers ) What you'll have to do is keep up the good work and report it in!


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Not sure if I can count that (only going from Friday pm for this latest leg). However, if Jessica was swimming too then I will bend the rules!



Oh  I went friday evening for 45 minutes. No Jessica hasn't been in a couple of weeks but we are planning to go in a couple of days with her  x


----------



## Andy HB

Notch up 5 miles walking , plus 5 miles cycling for me

Andy


----------



## SacredHeart

1 hours worth of running/jogging/walking today. I'm not sure about the distance, but I think it was something along the lines of 4 miles.

I did a vlog of the occasion - http://instructionsni.blogspot.com/2010/07/d-team-official-vlog-episode-one.html


----------



## traceycat

1 hour on the wii yesterday working out and dancing. i have still been keeping up with my excercises most days but sorry i wasnt about to add them on here. so 1 hour yesterday an i will try to get more in tomorrow


----------



## Copepod

Odd day yesterday - unexpectedly called into work, so 3 miles return bike ride; evening punt orienteering (team relay event) - 4 miles return bike ride to start / finish; about 3 miles punting (but I wasn't poling any of it), ran 2km orienteering leg, plus a bit of running on banks (to find a tree for a pee!)
Like to see how Northerner works that out!


----------



## aymes

4.25 mile run this morning. Did a new route and didn't look at my Nike+ until the end. Before I looked I guessed at 3miles so really pleased to see it was that much more!! Next race is a half marathon in November so need to step up the training soon!


----------



## rhall92380

2 Mile run yesterday. Nice to get out running again!

Richard


----------



## AlisonM

Does swimming count? I did 10 lengths of an Olympic length pool on Saturday. That's 10 x 50 metres = 500 metres, but I reckon it takes a good deal more effort to swim that distance than it would to walk it so it should be multiplied by at least 5.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Does swimming count? I did 10 lengths of an Olympic length pool on Saturday. That's 10 x 50 metres = 500 metres, but I reckon it takes a good deal more effort to swim that distance than it would to walk it so it should be multiplied by at least 5.



Swimming definitely counts! And has an appropriate markup in my (secret) method of calculating our progress through the UK 

I ran up and down some huge hills yesterday, then walked the same route with my camera (slideshow at http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/07/up-hill-down-dale.html if you're nosy and want to see where I live ) - total 4.2 miles. Today I went on a recce to find new running routes and walked up and down some even bigger hills - about three miles total  My legs are screaming in protest at all those hills!


----------



## AlisonM

The sooner I get back to my old 20 lengths the better then! At least I'm half way there, the first time I went back swimming I barely managed two lengths.


----------



## aymes

3.5 mile run last night and the same again tonight.


----------



## rhall92380

3.5mile run tonight!
Richard


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> 3.5 mile run last night and the same again tonight.





rhall92380 said:


> 3.5mile run tonight!
> Richard



You're putting me to shame! Hoping my legs will have recovered from my hilly run on Sunday for a flatter, longer run tomorrow


----------



## Pigeon

Ran 4.5 miles at lunch today! And trampolined for an hour this evening - wonder how much distance I travel vertically in that time???


----------



## Northerner

Pigeon said:


> Ran 4.5 miles at lunch today! And trampolined for an hour this evening - wonder how much distance I travel vertically in that time???



OK, that's just rubbing it in - I've had too many injuries lately and am struggling to get up to a reasonable distance/time!  

Trampolining,eh? How tired did it make you?


----------



## Pigeon

Northerner said:


> OK, that's just rubbing it in - I've had too many injuries lately and am struggling to get up to a reasonable distance/time!
> 
> Trampolining,eh? How tired did it make you?



Yeah, I didn't plan to run that far, but I went out with 2 guys from my office and just followed them - definitely good to go running with someone to spur you on! Injuries can be frustrating though.

Trampolining was hard work - it's in a very hot sports hall. Maybe equate it to a 1 mile brisk walk?


----------



## rhall92380

Northerner said:


> You're putting me to shame! Hoping my legs will have recovered from my hilly run on Sunday for a flatter, longer run tomorrow



Hope You're over your injury too!

Richard


----------



## AlisonM

Trampolining sounds great fun, I haven't done that for years. Where are we now in our royal progress across these islands?


----------



## traceycat

another hour dancing on the wii yesterday


----------



## Northerner

rhall92380 said:


> Hope You're over your injury too!
> 
> Richard



Yes thanks Richard  No run today though - legs still sore from Sunday's hills! Instead, I did an ab workout and 8k on my exercise bike (low impact, so kinder to my legs!)



AlisonM said:


> Trampolining sounds great fun, I haven't done that for years. Where are we now in our royal progress across these islands?



Update to follow shortly! 



traceycat said:


> another hour dancing on the wii yesterday



I'd love to be a fly on the wall!  Well done!


----------



## aymes

Another 3.5 miles running tonight


----------



## aymes

5 mile run this morning!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> 5 mile run this morning!



Wow! Well done aymes! I managed a three-miler yesterday, plus 15 mins with Gay Gasper and her 'abs' workout!


----------



## Copepod

3km run, largely on sand, collecting a race control on Saturday; 3km foot orienteering on Sunday; about 6km orienteering on foot on Wed night; minimum 3 miles cycling each week day; 5km Parkrun this morning (slowest ever time, due to tight calf muscles) plus 8 mile cycling so far.


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Wow! Well done aymes! I managed a three-miler yesterday, plus 15 mins with Gay Gasper and her 'abs' workout!



Wasn't planning to go that far, am at my Mum's new house and it was the first run in this area so was exploring and didn't realise how muh I'd done!
And have to ask, Gay Gasper.....??



Copepod said:


> 3km run, largely on sand, collecting a race control on Saturday; 3km foot orienteering on Sunday; about 6km orienteering on foot on Wed night; minimum 3 miles cycling each week day; 5km Parkrun this morning (slowest ever time, due to tight calf muscles) plus 8 mile cycling so far.



The Norwich Park Runs start next week, looking forward to them. At a wedding next weekend though so won't be able to go until week 2.


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Wasn't planning to go that far, am at my Mum's new house and it was the first run in this area so was exploring and didn't realise how muh I'd done!
> And have to ask, Gay Gasper.....??
> ...


----------



## Copepod

aymes said:


> The Norwich Park Runs start next week, looking forward to them. At a wedding next weekend though so won't be able to go until week 2.



Enjoy it when you can get there. Personally, I prefer running to weddings, but sometimes have to be sociable. At least cousin's in August is at his fiance's family's farm in Yorkshire, where we can camp - best weddings always involve camping


----------



## am64

Copepod said:


> Enjoy it when you can get there. Personally, I prefer running to weddings, but sometimes have to be sociable. At least cousin's in August is at his fiance's family's farm in Yorkshire, where we can camp - best weddings always involve camping



haha i thought you mean you prefer 'to run to weddings' ??? and was thinking thats a long way to run to yorkshire ....


----------



## Northerner

Well done everybody! We have made the journey from Skipton to Liverpool, via Todmorden, Preston, Blackpool and Southport - 137 miles! That leaves us with 4 miles left over for a leisurely pub crawl of Liverpool! We deserve it!

Brighouse, my home town:






Todmorden, in the Pennines (yes, it really is still in black and white!):





Blackpool:





The route:


----------



## Barb

*catching up*

I'm late to this thread but regularly do 10 k on my exercise bike, six days a week (today's my day off). Scenery isn't fantastic which is why I'm seriously considering dog ownership. As a fellow northerner, pleased you're spending some time in Blackpool but what's wrong with my old haunt, Derbyshire?




Northerner said:


> Well done everybody! We have made the journey from Skipton to Liverpool, via Todmorden, Preston, Blackpool and Southport - 137 miles! That leaves us with 4 miles left over for a leisurely pub crawl of Liverpool! We deserve it!
> 
> Brighouse, my home town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todmorden, in the Pennines (yes, it really is still in black and white!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackpool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The route:


----------



## RWJ

Haven't posted on this thread for a while. Still doing 4 dog walks Saturday and Sunday, total 8 miles. Work walking the site everyday, at least one mile/day - does that count?


----------



## Northerner

Barb said:


> I'm late to this thread but regularly do 10 k on my exercise bike, six days a week (today's my day off). Scenery isn't fantastic which is why I'm seriously considering dog ownership. As a fellow northerner, pleased you're spending some time in Blackpool but what's wrong with my old haunt, Derbyshire?



Nothing wrong with Derbyshire at all! In fact we'll be doing quite a tour as we're heading back across the Pennines next on our way to Sheffield and doing quite a bit of the Peak District, my old stamping ground! 



RWJ said:


> Haven't posted on this thread for a while. Still doing 4 dog walks Saturday and Sunday, total 8 miles. Work walking the site everyday, at least one mile/day - does that count?



It all counts Ron, I'll count you in for 13 miles this past week to contribute to the next leg from Liverpool!


----------



## Copepod

am64 said:


> haha i thought you mean you prefer 'to run to weddings' ??? and was thinking thats a long way to run to yorkshire ....



Running Cambridgeshire to Yorkshire - nice idea, must try it sometime! Driving to race in Peak District / Dark Peak next weekend. : - )


----------



## Barb

*plea for Bakewell*

Consider stopping over in Bakewell and I'll treat everyone to a slice of Bakewell pudding (notice no mention of tart) plus a Derbyshire oatcake, even better than the Staffordshire variety.

QUOTE=Northerner;155543]Nothing wrong with Derbyshire at all! In fact we'll be doing quite a tour as we're heading back across the Pennines next on our way to Sheffield and doing quite a bit of the Peak District, my old stamping ground! 



It all counts Ron, I'll count you in for 13 miles this past week to contribute to the next leg from Liverpool! [/QUOTE]


----------



## rhall92380

Enjoyed a 4 mile run yesterday

Richard


----------



## AlisonM

I was in Todmorden for business reasons a few years back and you're right, it *is* still in black and white! Didn't Brighouse have a famous brass band once upon a time?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I was in Todmorden for business reasons a few years back and you're right, it *is* still in black and white! Didn't Brighouse have a famous brass band once upon a time?



They played on Terry Wogan's 'Floral Dance'. More famous in the region is the Black Dyke Mills brass band.

Lots of my relatives are from Todmorden, hence the stopover!


----------



## KayC

Wanted to perticipate in this for a long time, but have been really inactive.  Today, finally, I did 60 mins of stepper while watching IT crowd.....does this count???


----------



## aymes

5.5 mile run this evening!!!!


----------



## Robster65

Not sure how it would figure in this, but I'm doing about 5 miles every day, as measured by my pedometer. 
Last week's total was 33.31 miles and 5.65 miles so far today.

Rob


----------



## Andy HB

4 miles walking for me today.

Hmm, 'bout time I wheeled the rower out again too. It's only seen the light of day once last month!

Andy


----------



## MCH

Been busy on a course lately, but can add another 15 miles on a mixture of crosstrainer, rower and bike.

(Do you prefer distances in miles or km, Northener?)


----------



## Andy HB

3 miles cycling and 6 miles rowing today.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

MCH said:


> Been busy on a course lately, but can add another 15 miles on a mixture of crosstrainer, rower and bike.
> 
> (Do you prefer distances in miles or km, Northener?)



I'm adept at conversion these days, but tend to think in miles!  Well done on all your good work!


----------



## aymes

3 mile run this evening.


----------



## MCH

Northerner said:


> I'm adept at conversion these days, but tend to think in miles!  Well done on all your good work!



Thanks.

While we are on the subject of measuring things,
I weigh my food in grammes but bake in ounces,
buy cold meat in quarters, but teach grammes,
and teach metres/kilometres, but buy material in yards!

Weird or what???


----------



## RWJ

Continuing the minimum one mile/day site tours, that doesn't include the climbing of the six storeys!


----------



## rhall92380

Total 11 milies running last week!

Richard


----------



## RWJ

*Dog Walks*

Three in last two days, about 3 miles. Still one mile per day at work so 8 miles this week


----------



## KayC

RWJ said:


> Three in last two days, about 3 miles. Still one mile per day at work so 8 miles this week


60 mins stepper while watching documentary about Beckie Cruel.


----------



## aymes

5k park run yesterday, plus 1.5mile run each way to get there/back.
3miles walking today.


----------



## MCH

Another 10 miles cycled from me.


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! Update tomorrow, I think we must have made quite some progress!


----------



## KayC

Walked for 60mins today.  My pedometer is out of battery, so I guess this was about 4 km = 2.4 miles.


----------



## KayC

75 mins walking.  5 km = 3 miles.
It was sunny but windy, very hard to walk straight.


----------



## Northerner

KayC said:


> 75 mins walking.  5 km = 3 miles.
> It was sunny but windy, very hard to walk straight.



Well done KayC! Oh dear, I have really been neglectful of this thread - I promise an update tomorrow, my internet connection is exasperatingly slow or non-existent today and google maps keeps failing on me, grrrr!!!


----------



## aymes

Just back from an 8mile run (with a little bit of walking in places )


----------



## rhall92380

14 Miles ran since my previuos posting!

Richard


----------



## KayC

80mins walking.  5 km = 3 miles.
So windy that it was like wading in the water.



Northerner said:


> Oh dear, I have really been neglectful of this thread



Hi Northerner
I keep posting on the thread, but I'm not trying to annoy you!


----------



## KayC

75 mins walking.  5 km = 3 miles.
The weather was OK first...warm and calm.  Then, on the way home it was windy again.


----------



## KayC

75 mins walking.  5 km = 3 miles.
Today there were a lot of joggers and runners.
Preparing for Great North Run?


----------



## Andy HB

Right! That does it, you've just shamed me onto my rower.

Cue :-

6 miles rowing,
3 miles cycling.
2 mile walk.

Andy


----------



## KayC

Andy HB said:


> 6 miles rowing,
> 3 miles cycling.
> 2 mile walk.



Great work, Andy!
I've lost too much weight since the dx. (I didn't intend to do so, it just happened)  Now I look gaunt and feel very weak.
So I'm trying to get my strength back.  I do anaerobic exercise as well, but I can't convert it to mileage.


----------



## MCH

56 more miles since my last post about this - well seen the school holidays are over and I am back to cycling to work!


----------



## rhall92380

2 Miles on treadmill last night


----------



## KayC

75 mins walking.  5 km = 3 miles.
Same amount of exercise again.
I don't know why I'm exhausted today.


----------



## Andy HB

3.5 mile walk
2.5 mile row (I wasn't in the mood today!)

Andy


----------



## KayC

Too late to go out.  So I've just done 60 mins stepper in my room.


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! Distance travelled since the last stopover in Liverpool is 315 miles! This means we have got from Liverpool to Barmouth, via Sheffield and the Peak District, Chester and Anglesey! 







Passing through the grounds of beautiful Chatsworth House on the way!


----------



## KayC

Northerner said:


> Well done everyone! Distance travelled since the last stopover in Liverpool is 315 miles! This means we have got from Liverpool to Barmouth, via Sheffield and the Peak District, Chester and Anglesey!



I've been to Liverpool and Sheffield, but no other places.  I like this virtual travelling!


----------



## Andy HB

This was very much my 'territory'.

Lived in Colwyn Bay, North Wales most of my life, University in Manchester (UMIST), visited Liverpool occasionally (my Mum was a scouser) and then worked in Sheffield for 15years.

Anyway, just a 3 mile walk for me today. 

Didn't feel up to doing any more because my legs keep cramping up at the moment following exercise.

Andy


----------



## KayC

Andy HB said:


> Lived in Colwyn Bay, North Wales most of my life, University in Manchester (UMIST), visited Liverpool occasionally (my Mum was a scouser) and then worked in Sheffield for 15years.



Until now, I thought you were French for some reason...


----------



## Andy HB

KayC said:


> Until now, I thought you were French for some reason...



Quoi? Je pense qui some mistake n'est ce pas?

Andy


----------



## KayC

Andy HB said:


> Quoi? Je pense qui some mistake n'est ce pas?



I've never been taught French in my life, so I roughly translated the above sentence to " Yes, I am."


----------



## Andy HB

KayC said:


> I've never been taught French in my life, so I roughly translated the above sentence to " Yes, I am."



I wasn't aware that sentence was translatable! 

Andy "Shrugs his shoulders in a Gallic fashion" HB


----------



## KayC

My BG's funny today....9.0  then 3.8 soon after.
This is my own fault, I forgot to take tablets!  Don't want to go out like this, so I've done 60 mins stepper inside.


----------



## Andy HB

5 mile cycle and
6 mile walk for me today.

The legs seems to be settling down a bit, no cramping up (less coffee today too - I wonder whether that has anything to do with it?).

Andy


----------



## traceycat

i did 4omins on the wii yesterday, dancing, workout and tennis, then 15mins is all i could manage on the excercise bike, its the first i was on it in 3mths so gonna try to do more.


----------



## Andy HB

6 mile walk
2.5 mile row (was trying out some new routines today - felt good!)

Andy


----------



## Northerner

I did 10k on my exercise bike and a lot of gardening today 

edit: ...and typically I'm now suffering a wonderful 2.8! Grrr! Trying to lose weight and stuffing your face with jelly babies are not compatible activities!


----------



## bev

6 hours painting and doing diy - quite energetic.Bev


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> I did 10k on my exercise bike and a lot of gardening today
> 
> edit: ...and typically I'm now suffering a wonderful 2.8! Grrr! Trying to lose weight and stuffing your face with jelly babies are not compatible activities!



A pump would solve it.Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> 6 hours painting and doing diy - quite energetic.Bev



Well done bev - plenty of that needs doing in my house if you find you run out!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Well done bev - plenty of that needs doing in my house if you find you run out!



I think you'll find that if you strap a tin of paint onto Kates ears and get her to turn around - your walls will be sprayed in a jiffy.Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> I think you'll find that if you strap a tin of paint onto Kates ears and get her to turn around - your walls will be sprayed in a jiffy.Bev



You've just managed to make me turn purple for a start!


----------



## KayC

Another 60mins with stepper.
I will definately go out for a walk tomorrow.


----------



## AlisonM

Went hill walking over The Monadhliath (pronounced Moneyleeth) at the weekend. Haven't done that in years. OH was here for a break and we covered about 20 miles over the two days and camped out in a tiny hidden glen overnight on Saturday. It was probably a stupid thing to do, but last week was so stressful workwise that I had to get out and clear my head of all the guff. It was great and really de-stressed both of us.


----------



## Copepod

AlisonM said:


> Went hill walking over The Monadhliath (pronounced Moneyleeth) at the weekend. Haven't done that in years. OH was here for a break and we covered about 20 miles over the two days and camped out in a tiny hidden glen overnight on Saturday. It was probably a stupid thing to do, but last week was so stressful workwise that I had to get out and clear my head of all the guff. It was great and really de-stressed both of us.



Did you go up Carn Dearg? I'd love to know the glen name, perhaps by PM, for next time I'm in the area.


----------



## AlisonM

We went round it, between Carn Dearg and Meallan Liath Coire Mhic Dhuighaill. There's a burn that leads into the Coire Loch and we were close to that. It was a bit of a scramble and I found it pretty hard, but had my walking poles so I managed quite well.


----------



## am64

impressive ally ...bet it was lovely to see OH again !!


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> impressive ally ...bet it was lovely to see OH again !!



I didn't know which to look at, him or the scenery! The scenery won, but only just.


----------



## Lewy

A bit late getting involved with this but just got back from a 5-a-side match, on the pitch for a grand total of 40mins (two 20min halves) desperately trying to chase after the ball, albeit without much success


----------



## Northerner

Lewy said:


> A bit late getting involved with this but just got back from a 5-a-side match, on the pitch for a grand total of 40mins (two 20min halves) desperately trying to chase after the ball, albeit without much success



Excellent stuff Lewy!Erm, well, not the lack of success obviously!  I have my own special algorithm for calculating how many miles it moves us along our journey and will add 4 miles!  You're free to challenege that if you think it was more!


----------



## aymes

5 mile run yesterday, 2 miles tonight.


----------



## Andy HB

3.5 mile walk yesterday.

Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ha! Only just spotted this thread and found out what you're all up to...

I can offer a few short gym visits from last week/this week if that helps.
7 lots of 1.75 miles on a treadmill plus
7 lots of 1 mile's walk there and back

Say 26 miles?


----------



## Northerner

12.6k on EB yesterday, 16.1k today


----------



## Andy HB

Notch up another 11miles walking for me over the past three days.

Andy


----------



## aymes

I've just done a half marathon (13.1miles). Unfortunately not The Great North Run though, just my own personal one through the streets of Norwich!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> I've just done a half marathon (13.1miles). Unfortunately not The Great North Run though, just my own personal one through the streets of Norwich!



Fantastic aymes! Well done!


----------



## Andy HB

12 miles walking for me (yesterday and today).

Andy

p.s. Still no rowing miles yet though! I don't have the motivation for it for some reason.


----------



## Andy HB

3.5miles walking.
7 miles rowing today (incorporating a warm up/warm down!).

Andy


----------



## rhall92380

6.5 miles run on treadmill. Must get out more!!

Richard


----------



## Andy HB

3.5 mile walk.
8 mile row.

Andy


----------



## HelenM

Just got back from my walking 'holiday' so thought that I'd post my mileage.

67.39 miles in the first part  (over 14,000ft of climb), hard work with a backpack and according to the Garmin about 18000 calories.
There was probably another 15miles  or so in the last 3 days when we just did some short walks  but I didn't wear the garmin for that.
Great for the glucose levels, reduced insulin,  regular  handfuls of choclate covered apricots for energy and when we came across a boulangerie in time a  pain au chocolate for a mid morning snack.


----------



## novorapidboi26

HelenM said:


> Just got back from my walking 'holiday' so thought that I'd post my mileage.
> 
> 67.39 miles in the first part  (over 14,000ft of climb), hard work with a backpack and according to the Garmin about 18000 calories.
> There was probably another 15miles  or so in the last 3 days when we just did some short walks  but I didn't wear the garmin for that.
> Great for the glucose levels, reduced insulin,  regular  handfuls of choclate covered apricots for energy and when we came across a boulangerie in time a  pain au chocolate for a mid morning snack.



It sounds as if this walking carry on is quite good for the sugars.........well done........


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sounds absolutely amazing Helen! Where abouts were you?

I'll add 10k on a treadmill (nothing like as glamourous!)


----------



## rhall92380

Well done Helen!

Whuikle I'm on 3.5 mile trail run to add for me

Richard


----------



## KayC

5 km = 3 miles Very slow jogging and walking.
Exhausted.


----------



## rspence

*about 1/4 of a mile!*

On wednesday JP took part in the Manchester Childrens Hospital Teddy Teddle round the food court of the trafford centre!

I would like to say he walked twice round but actually i walked twice and he went into _'i can't walk  so put me in my buggy mode'_ - but if you want to add 1/4mile or maybe even only 1/8 of a mile you can count this.

rachel


----------



## Northerner

KayC said:


> 5 km = 3 miles Very slow jogging and walking.
> Exhausted.



Well done Kay! That's terrific! 

And well done also Rachel and JP


----------



## Dizzydi

OMG only just seen this thread..... (where have I been!!)

I did 5 miles on the bike Sunday to feed the ducks and then 18 miles wednesday eve!!


----------



## Andy HB

Dizzydi said:


> OMG only just seen this thread..... (where have I been!!)
> 
> I did 5 miles on the bike Sunday to feed the ducks and then 18 miles wednesday eve!!



It does occasionally drop off the radar. But someone usually brings it back to life with another post and we're off again!

Notch up 8 miles walking over the previous two days for me.

Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

9Km running and 4 miles walking from me too.

Do we know where we are yet? (I'd imagine trying to work out any kind of total would take a lifetime!)


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 9Km running and 4 miles walking from me too.
> 
> Do we know where we are yet? (I'd imagine trying to work out any kind of total would take a lifetime!)



I'll update locations this weekend  I just did 14.3k, largely as a penance for yesterday's indulgence!


----------



## Andy HB

And today's efforts were ....

3.5 miles walk
6 mile row (in one of my best times for quite a while)

Andy


----------



## Northerner

I did an extra 10.7k to bring it up to 25k for the day


----------



## grogans

*Dubai*

If we all get carried away come to Dubai keep going  LOL


----------



## Northerner

grogans said:


> If we all get carried away come to Dubai keep going  LOL



That would be nice!


----------



## Northerner

16.1k today so far, not sure if I'll do more later.


----------



## MCH

You can have another 60 miles from me since I last added on to our total.


----------



## Northerner

MCH said:


> You can have another 60 miles from me soince I last added on to our total.



Well done!


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! We have completed another 422 miles, travelling from Barmouth in Wales to Peterborough, via Derby, Skegness, Norwich (hi aymes!) and Cambridge!







All the houses in Stoke-on-Trent are like this!






We met some lovely Skegness donkeys!






And went for a punt on the Cam!






Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## RWJ

Quite a while since last post here. Still doing around 6 miles each weekend with dog, and around a mile every day at work, so 11 miles aweek so add 33 miles for me.


----------



## Northerner

RWJ said:


> Quite a while since last post here. Still doing around 6 miles each weekend with dog, and around a mile every day at work, so 11 miles aweek so add 33 miles for me.



Nice one Ron! I just did 20.5k on my exercise bike


----------



## Andy HB

Right!

10 mile cycle ride yesterday and
6 mile walk today.

Andy


----------



## rhall92380

4 mile run on Sunday

Richard


----------



## Northerner

I managed a short 2.5 miles run and a 15 min abs workout with Gay Gasper!


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, where are we now in our little Odyssey?


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> Hmm, where are we now in our little Odyssey?



Peterborough apparently!

Well, just a couple of days walking for me (1hr each day). So notch up another 7 miles.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Hmm, where are we now in our little Odyssey?



http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showpost.php?p=173471&postcount=397


----------



## Northerner

I did 27.3k on my exercise bike today - I actually raised the temperature in my room by 3c in the process!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> I did 27.3k on my exercise bike today - I actually raised the temperature in my room by 3c in the process!



You don't cycle in a closet do you? 

I'd hate to think how much I'd have to row to raise the room temperature in my mansion hall! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> You don't cycle in a closet do you?



Nope, ordinary-sized room. Mind you, I was watching Shakira live in Rotterdam DVD to take my mind away from the boredom of the exercise, might have had something to do with it!


----------



## Northerner

Just 10.1k today


----------



## harryharry2012

22x 20 meters swim and 7K on cross trainer.


----------



## Andy HB

7 miles walking and
6 miles rowing (yesterday)

Andy


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Well done everyone! We have completed another 422 miles, travelling from Barmouth in Wales to Peterborough, via Derby, Skegness, Norwich (hi aymes!) and Cambridge!



Oh no, I was on holiday when you 'came' to Norwich, come back!!

While away I did do a day's kayaking in the sea, exploring islands etc, probably 3 hours actual kayaking. Also did two 4 mile walks on the beach and a day walking round Seville. The rest of the holiday wasn't particularly exercise heavy though I'm afraid!


----------



## KayC

We've just started going to gym and swimming sessions for stroke/TIA sufferers.  I'm a carer, I too can use the gym for free ! 
For today's induction session, I did:
bike for 10 mins
rowing for 10 mins
walking for 10 mins
Not much exercise, but I really enjoyed!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Oh no, I was on holiday when you 'came' to Norwich, come back!!
> 
> While away I did do a day's kayaking in the sea, exploring islands etc, probably 3 hours actual kayaking. Also did two 4 mile walks on the beach and a day walking round Seville. The rest of the holiday wasn't particularly exercise heavy though I'm afraid!



KayC - well done, great that you have free gym access! 

Sorry we missed you aymes! Hope you enjoyed your holiday! 

Today I have been for a 3 mile run, with a 1.1k warmdown on the EB and 15 mins in the company of Gay Gasper


----------



## Andy HB

5 miles cycling today (and nothing yesterday).

I've decided to go easy on the exercise for a bit to see whether a bit of rest will settle my calf muscles down a bit. It seems like they're always on the cusp of cramping up at the moment (but have been better so far today).

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> 5 miles cycling today (and nothing yesterday).
> 
> I've decided to go easy on the exercise for a bit to see whether a bit of rest will settle my calf muscles down a bit. It seems like they're always on the cusp of cramping up at the moment (but have been better so far today).
> 
> Andy



Andy, I have referred to my running 'bible' (Lore of Running by Tim Noakes), and he talks about the 'Schwellnus Theory' with regards to cramping. There's an online article about it here, might be something to help you:

http://www.ultrafitness.net/article_5.htm


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Andy, I have referred to my running 'bible' (Lore of Running by Tim Noakes), and he talks about the 'Schwellnus Theory' with regards to cramping. There's an online article about it here, might be something to help you:
> 
> http://www.ultrafitness.net/article_5.htm



Thanks, Northey. I think that my last cramps might have done a bit of temporary damage to the calf muscles too (it's still a bit tender when I stretch them). I think that the proper and regular stretching will be key going forward.

Andy


----------



## HelenM

14 miles running/walking this week.
Got to get down to a training plan now I as got London Marathon acceptance this week.    (At 6th attempt, it will probably be my first London and last marathon , the training takes up far too much time)


----------



## Northerner

HelenM said:


> 14 miles running/walking this week.
> Got to get down to a training plan now I as got London Marathon acceptance this week.    (At 6th attempt, it will probably be my first London and last marathon , the training takes up far too much time)



Oh excellent Helen! I've never actually applied to London, I think they've been overstretching themsleves for years - same with the GNR. The Great South Run is just about manageable as a mass race at the moment, but reaching capacity at 20,000. Running a marathon is hard enough, but rying to keep an even pace in all those crowds is very difficult, so you need to be quite a bit fitter than you might need to be for a less crowded event. I have to admit that my great joy in running is the solitude!  Hope the training goes well!


----------



## Copepod

Just walked most of Hadrian's Wall - about 70 miles, I reckon, in 5 days.


----------



## Northerner

Copepod said:


> Just walked most of Hadrian's Wall - about 70 miles, I reckon, in 5 days.



Wonderful! I did that when I was 12 (the wall had only recently been built then! )


----------



## Northerner

32k (20 miles) on the exercise bike this morning - 1109 calories! Interestingly, I was 5.5 before which is a bit lower than I would have liked so I had a couple of jelly babies. Afterwards I was 4.3, which I was pretty impressed with!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> 32k (20 miles) on the exercise bike this morning - 1109 calories! Interestingly, I was 5.5 before which is a bit lower than I would have liked so I had a couple of jelly babies. Afterwards I was 4.3, which I was pretty impressed with!



Very impressive! I'm guessing 1hr 35mins duration?

Andy 

p.s. Oh and 7miles walking yesterday and today for me.


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Very impressive! I'm guessing 1hr 35mins duration?
> 
> Andy



51 mins 26 seconds! (averaging around 37kph ) I was going to stop at 21.1k, which is equivalent to a half marathon, then decided to try for 15 miles (24.3k), still not worn out so went for 20 miles! Was tempted to go for 1hr but then I would probably have carried on to attempt 42.2k (a marathon distance) and my blood sugar would probably have dropped through the floor!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> 51 mins 26 seconds! (averaging around 37kph ) I was going to stop at 21.1k, which is equivalent to a half marathon, then decided to try for 15 miles (24.3k), still not worn out so went for 20 miles! Was tempted to go for 1hr but then I would probably have carried on to attempt 42.2k (a marathon distance) and my blood sugar would probably have dropped through the floor!



I'm intrigued. That's a very impressive speed for such a long duration. Does the bike have a gears? The reason I ask is that for any exercise bike I've seen, my legs would be screaming around at a rate of knots to achieve that! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I'm intrigued. That's a very impressive speed for such a long duration. Does the bike have a gears? The reason I ask is that for any exercise bike I've seen, my legs would be screaming around at a rate of knots to achieve that!
> 
> Andy



It's a Kettler Golf E - I bought it when I was trying to strengthen my legs again after breaking my leg. This was back in the days when I had money, so it's gym quality. It uses a magnetic brake system, so you can set levels of resistance. My main problems are I get bored, my arms ache, and I get very hot, but my legs don't get too tired - very different to running.


----------



## Adrienne

I've done about 30 k over the last few months at the gym, keep forgetting to let you know so please add these in.


----------



## Northerner

Adrienne said:


> I've done about 30 k over the last few months at the gym, keep forgetting to let you know so please add these in.



Well done Adrienne!


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! Well done everyone! Our collective efforts have seen us travel from Peterborough to Haverfordwest, via Leicester, Birmingham, Worcester, Gloucester, Cardiff and Swansea! A grand total of 283 miles!







Penny Blacks bar, Birmingham - that's our table!






Cardiff






Haverfordwest


----------



## rhall92380

Another 2 miles yesterday on the treadmill

Richard


----------



## Northerner

3 mile run, including a HUGE hill!


----------



## harryharry2012

30x 20m lengths swim tonight


----------



## Andy HB

Clock up another 11 miles walking for me over 3 days.

Andy


----------



## MCH

Have another 45 miles from me since my last post. (At least it will be once I have cycled home tonight!)

Off to Dawlish for a ballroom dancing holiday next week - school holiday here. 

Does dancing count?   (I haven't included it in any of my totals so far) If so, any ideas how to work out how far a waltz etc. might count?


----------



## Andy HB

7 miles walking for me.

My legs are continuing to improve, but are still a bit 'twitchy', so no rowing for a bit longer I think.

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26

never posted on here as i am not very active, but walked 5 miles this morning as all the vans were booked out at work...................


----------



## Andy HB

4 miles cycling and
9 miles walking.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

11 miles walking for me over the past three days.

Andy


----------



## The Derisive One

My gawd if i'd seen this before!!  I do half hour on the trampoline a day ... 50 rotations either way on my ab cruncher (try working that out lol!!).  Monday walked 2 miles and today I walked a further 5!!  Probably going further taking muttley out tonight so i'll let ya know!!  XxXxX


----------



## katie

I walked to and from the pub, 3 miles each way


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I walked to and from the pub, 3 miles each way



Does the 3 miles take into account the zigzagging on the way back?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Does the 3 miles take into account the zigzagging on the way back?



Nope, better make that 7 miles


----------



## MCH

Another 60 miles from me - not counting the 10 or so hours ballroom dancing we did last week on holiday in Dawlish Warren.


----------



## grandma

walked to town thats 1.5 miles and back agen with shopping.


----------



## Andy HB

*The thread which refuses to die!*

Aha! First time for ages that I've managed a 10km row (albeit split into a 6km, rest, 2km, rest and 2km stints).

Anyway, since my last post chalk up .....

54 miles walking and rowing.

Andy


----------



## KayC

Yesterday I jogged in the swimming pool, only 200m = 0.12 miles !

Recently I'm doing stepping on the spot.  With this exercise, you have to lift your thigh until it becomes parallel to the floor.  Done 1800 steps since last week.


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! I was hoping to be able to add the 10 miles of the Great South Run this week, but haven't been able to manage anything! 

I'll add things up and put the new destination on at the weekend


----------



## RWJ

Thought this post had stoped - stupid me! Didn't check my last post date, but still do at least 2 miles a day at work and 4 or 5 at weekend with dog, hope somebodyy can add that up!!

Just checked back, last post was 26/9/10, so conservatively add 60 miles


----------



## rhall92380

2 miles on the treadmill yesterday

Richard


----------



## Northerner

Another terrific effort by everyone has got us from Haverfordwest to Winchester, via Bristol (hi John!), Bath, Oxford and Reading - a total of 293 miles!







The most beautiful building on Earth, the Royal Crescent, Bath:






The Dreaming Spires of Oxford:






...and the lawns outside Winchester Cathedral!






Right! I'm off to The Wickham Arms for a sausage and a pint!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh go on then. This week I've done about 24 miles of walking, and three hours of dancesport practice


----------



## rhall92380

another 3 mile run for me!


----------



## RWJ

2miles on Friday, plus Saturday and Sunday dog walks, total 7 miles. OH doing this afternoon walk while I watch football!


----------



## rhall92380

4 Mile run today - yeh!


----------



## Northerner

rhall92380 said:


> 4 Mile run today - yeh!



Well done! You're doing a lot better than me - I'm still crocked!


----------



## katie

I did approx. 15 miles of intentional walking 

edit: *last week


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I did approx. 15 miles of intentional walking
> 
> edit: *last week



Well done katie! Have you broken your 'habit'?


----------



## Andy HB

katie said:


> I did approx. 15 miles of intentional walking
> 
> edit: *last week



Intentional walking? I take it that unintentional walking would be otherwise known as sleepwalking?



Northerner said:


> Well done katie! Have you broken your 'habit'?



I'm confused!

Andy


----------



## katie

Andy HB said:


> Intentional walking? I take it that unintentional walking would be otherwise known as sleepwalking?
> 
> I'm confused!
> 
> Andy



Haha. Unintentional walking to me is walking around the house, going shopping etc etc. Obviously this walking is still very much intentional, but I would't have a clue how far I've walked.  Intentional walking = I'm going to walk approx. 4 miles to walk in the morning because google maps says so 



Northerner said:


> Well done katie! Have you broken your 'habit'?



Not completely I'm afraid. Still when drinking I indulge, but getting better


----------



## MCH

The pictures of Bath etc. are lovely - and the weather looked lovely!   As I type, it is fairly tipping it down here. 

Since my last post, I can add another 43 miles of walking or cycling to our total.


----------



## Andy HB

25 miles walking and cycling since my last post.

Andy


----------



## katie

I have walked 14 miles this week. 10 of them were yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I have walked 14 miles this week. 10 of them were yesterday.



Goodness me! Did you get lost in the countryside?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Goodness me! Did you get lost in the countryside?



lol no. To and from work = 8  miles.  Then I realised I needed some milk  so that was another 2.  I fell asleep on the sofa after dinner


----------



## KayC

Since my last post, I walked 12 km = 7.2 miles and did 2700 steps.
Didn't do any exercise today, hope 2hr intensive housework would compensate it.


----------



## aymes

3.1 mile run yesterday
6.5 mile run today


----------



## Andy HB

I think this is about right!

40miles walking, cycling and rowing since my last post.

It's about 10miles more than it would have been had I not accidentally left my debit card in the Slough Tesco on Saturday! I cycled back this morning to go and get it.

Being forgetful has its benefits occasionally.


----------



## Einstein

Can't even walk the dog at the moment! 150 yards and I'm fighting for breath - bronchoscopy tomorrow, so hopefully then with that and the CT on Friday I should know what's going on; then hope to be back to the forest for a few hours each day 

Mind you, you're still better with Bruces distance than mine  In the field for each mile I [usually] do he does four his average speed is pushing 20MPH...

Youth eh?


----------



## bev

Einstein said:


> Can't even walk the dog at the moment! 150 yards and I'm fighting for breath - bronchoscopy tomorrow, so hopefully then with that and the CT on Friday I should know what's going on; then hope to be back to the forest for a few hours each day
> 
> Mind you, you're still better with Bruces distance than mine  In the field for each mile I [usually] do he does four his average speed is pushing 20MPH...
> 
> Youth eh?




Hope the tests are ok and that your up and walking soon with Bruce.Bev


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> Hope the tests are ok and that your up and walking soon with Bruce.Bev



Thanks Bev, unfortunately I seem to be failing these tests quite well at the moment, just hoping the consultant has a few ideas up his sleeve on how to rectify the matter


----------



## Andy HB

This thread had sloped off and was found cringeing away on Page 6.

I've given it a good thrashing and have told it to behave. 

Anyway, please add .....

30 miles walking and cycling.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Right! Another 227 miles covered, so that takes us from Winchester to Truro, via Plymouth and Newquay!







Plymouth's bustling, modern streets:






Off for a surf in Newquay:






And finally, magnifcent Truro Cathedral:


----------



## katie

My mum's in Truro at the moment, wave as you go past 

It looks lovely there. i'll have to visit her.


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


>



Crikey, that's quite an offer. Buy some biscuits and you get a ship!? 

Anyway ....

16 miles walking and rowing (but no more rowing for a bit).

Have we arrived yet?


----------



## Northerner

Managed 12.8k on the exercise bike and 15 mins with Gay Gasper - nearly killed me! Boy, have I become unfit!


----------



## Andy HB

Add another 10miles for me please (walking , cycling and a smidgin of rowing)


----------



## aymes

Clocked up a lot of miles since I last posted to this as have a half marathon next Sunday. I won't backdate though, today I did 5.5miles running, would have been more but I then hurt my knee and had to limp back, not hopeful for next week now....


----------



## tracey w

Aymes, best of luck for next week. Hope your injury recovers quickly.

I dont run as far as you, but i know what its like as i get sore knees and legs when i push myself hard.


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Clocked up a lot of miles since I last posted to this as have a half marathon next Sunday. I won't backdate though, today I did 5.5miles running, would have been more but I then hurt my knee and had to limp back, not hopeful for next week now....



Know exactly how you feel aymes  Can you get a deferral if you decide not to run? That's what I had to do this year for the GSR and I've only just about got over the injury that forced me out. Hope your injury heals quickly, but don't make it worse by running if you don't think you are up to it - 13.1 miles is a long way to limp!


----------



## Andy HB

aymes said:


> Clocked up a lot of miles since I last posted to this as have a half marathon next Sunday. I won't backdate though, today I did 5.5miles running, would have been more but I then hurt my knee and had to limp back, not hopeful for next week now....



I hope it heals in time for you, aymes.

Anyway, add another 6 miles to the total for me. 

Apart from a painful right calf from my cramp the other night, I actually felt pretty good. My fingers are well and truly crossed and I'm going to have a long soak in a nice hot bubbly type bath this evening to help the healing process along (well that's the theory!).


----------



## carolinelucy

I went for a fast walk for an hour today and 2 hours Saturday - think it's great this post has been resurected - perhaps us newbies can help raise the anti !!


----------



## Andy HB

Clock up another 8 miles for me.

Are we there yet? (got to keep asking!)


----------



## rhall92380

2 miles on treadmill last night

Richard


----------



## aymes

2.5me run in the snow tonight, do I get extra credit for the weather conditions....?


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> 2.5me run in the snow tonight, do I get extra credit for the weather conditions....?



Snow? Blimey! Are you still doing the half marathon on Sunday?


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Snow? Blimey! Are you still doing the half marathon on Sunday?



Assuming it goes ahead yes, but we have snow predicted for Saturday night and Sunday so they may cancel it...they're saying watch this space at the moment. My knee isn't too bad now, a slight ache but with a knee support I should get round ok, albeit maybe slower than I want.


----------



## vince13

Just done 10 minutes "jogging" on the wii - does that count ?  (are we having fun yet ?)


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Just done 10 minutes "jogging" on the wii - does that count ?  (are we having fun yet ?)



It most certainly does m'dear!


----------



## Andy HB

Another 8 miles walking and rowing for me.


----------



## Andy HB

A nice round figure of 20 miles to add. Walking and rowing.


----------



## rhall92380

3 miles on the treadmill yesterday. Though I prefer to run outdoors, days like that make me glad I have gym membership!

Richard


----------



## Northerner

A total of 6.5 miles and 5 sessions with Gay Gasper for me since my last posting  Update on destinations coming soon!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Update on destinations coming soon!



Are you sure that you have the time?


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Are you sure that you have the time?



I've worked out that if I get started at 7 am each day then I can get most of the stuff done by about midnight, although sometimes I have to use my quantum wormhole to bend the very fabric of space-time and get some of the stuff done transdimensionally (usually at weekends, when Kate is in the shed recording stuff)


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> I've worked out that if I get started at 7 am each day then I can get most of the stuff done by about midnight, although sometimes I have to use my quantum wormhole to bend the very fabric of space-time and get some of the stuff done transdimensionally (usually at weekends, when Kate is in the shed recording stuff)



Alternatively you could do it during dinnertime? In the words of the Great Douglas Adams ... "Time is an illusion. Dinnertime, doubly so".

Anyway, another *13 miles* to record for me, walking and rowing.

The rowing went pretty well today. Still not perfect, because the muscles were still twitching a bit, but no cramps and the salty pepsi max cool at the end seems to have settled them down even more.

I've also changed to rowing before eating my evening meal rather than after it.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

Another 10 miles walking and rowing.

'Ere, are we on our way to Southern Ireland now?


----------



## Northerner

Couldn't go for a run today (flipping snow!) so I did 19k on the exercise bike whilst watching Countdown


----------



## Andy HB

And another 15 miles, walking and rowing please.

Er, I don't want to start a panic here, but I'm sure I see water leaking in! We're not in the middle of the Atlantic are we?


----------



## rhall92380

Another 15K on the treadmill this weekend

Richard


----------



## Andy HB

And 19 miles cycling and walking for me.

Glugug!! Glug, glug, glugluglug!


----------



## Andy HB

Another 30 miles walking and rowing since the last post (the sound of the bugle fades into the distance).


----------



## RWJ

Still doing average 2 miles a day since last post


----------



## Dizzydi

I've clocked up 5 mile walk today and a 3.6 hypo lol


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I've clocked up 5 mile walk today and a 3.6 hypo lol



Ooh! Not sure what to put down for the hypo!  Well done Di!


----------



## Andy HB

Well that's 21 miles for me over the weekend cycling and walking.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

I've totted it up and I can claim a total of 55 miles since my last post. That's walking, cycling and rowing.

The rowing's coming on a bit recently. The lack of bananas and vastly reduced caffeine intake seems to have improved things. I still get mini-cramps at night, but atleast they're the ones that I can simply stretch out without having to get up!

I think I'll re-introduce the bananas at some point and see whether they do contribute to the problem or not.


----------



## rhall92380

Another 3 + 5 = 8 miles on treadmill this week


----------



## Northerner

Well, we've had a bit of a break over the festive season, but time to get back on track with our virtual tour!

Since the last update we have covered a total of 330 miles! We've travelled from Truro to Croydon, via Paignton, Bournemouth (woo!), Southampton and Brighton!







Paignton:






Bournemouth (woo!):






Southampton:






Pretty soon we'll be heading off to the continent to tour Europe - get your passports ready!


----------



## rhall92380

Total od 10 miles on the teadmill over the holidays - until I caught a cold!

Richard


----------



## Northerner

rhall92380 said:


> Total od 10 miles on the teadmill over the holidays - until I caught a cold!
> 
> Richard



Oh no! Hope you are feeling better soon, very frustrating I know.


----------



## MCH

Since the school went back on Wednesday, I have walked 10 miles, and cycled (at the gym as we have more snow today) 8.6.

I have looked out my passport but am wondering if we all need to swim or can we get the ferry across?


----------



## Northerner

MCH said:


> Since the school went back on Wednesday, I have walked 10 miles, and cycled (at the gym as we have more snow today) 8.6.
> 
> I have looked out my passport but am wondering if we all need to swim or can we get the ferry across?



Don't worry, we're walking through the Chunnel! (Did I say don't worry? )


----------



## Dizzydi

Started my new year cycle with a 10 mile trek this morning !!


----------



## rhall92380

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Hope you are feeling better soon, very frustrating I know.



Thanks, you're right!

Must br getting over it - managed 18 miles total last 2 weekends!

Richard


----------



## macast

only just seen this post.... can I join in?

I've walked a total of 10 miles this week


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> only just seen this post.... can I join in?
> 
> I've walked a total of 10 miles this week



Yes of course! Well done!  

If you want to see a potted history of where we've been on the jorney, look here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=11516


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> Yes of course! Well done!
> 
> If you want to see a potted history of where we've been on the jorney, look here:
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=11516



thanks Northerner..... I already looked before I joined


----------



## Andy HB

Oh goodness! If we've resurrected this, I've got a lot of adding up to do!!

Andy


----------



## alisonz

I swimmed 16 lengths of the pool today does that count?


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> I swimmed 16 lengths of the pool today does that count?



Most definitely!  Well done! I'd sink before the first one was over!


----------



## Andy HB

Right, well, my poor little calculator has smoke coming out of it.

Add 170 miles since my last post on the 18th December please.

Andy


----------



## macast

well done Alison and Andy........ I've just walked another 2.5 miles this afternoon .... not much but every little helps


----------



## alisonz

Well done Andy and Macast, 2.5 miles is still 2.5 miles, I couldn't walk that far  Thats why I like my swimming


----------



## macast

Mike and I went on a walk yesterday to our local bird nature reserve..... was very cold but I soon got warm with a good 5 mile walk  the most I've done in many years..... so there is an up-side to being diagnosed with diabetes  .... fitness


----------



## rhall92380

Another 11 milres running over the weekend, including my first 10k for a few months

Richard


----------



## macast

rhall92380 said:


> Another 11 milres running over the weekend, including my first 10k for a few months
> 
> Richard



well done Richard 

another 4 miles for me since my last post 

have we crossed that channel tunnel yet???


----------



## rhall92380

macast said:


> well done Richard
> 
> another 4 miles for me since my last post
> 
> have we crossed that channel tunnel yet???



Thanks!

Another 25 Miles running since my previous post

Richard


----------



## Northerner

rhall92380 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Another 25 Miles running since my previous post
> 
> Richard



Well done Richard, I'd better get my atlas out! L)


----------



## caffeine_demon

I'll do some stuff at the gym tomorrow to help out!!


----------



## caffeine_demon

caffeine_demon said:


> I'll do some stuff at the gym tomorrow to help out!!



did 11 miles on the exercise bike!! hilly program on level 8 too


----------



## Derek Stubbs

Hi, can you add 315 miles cycled since 7th May, I was diagnosed type 2 in April. (some have been on my trainer in the garden & some out on the road).

I wasn't that much overweight, but have/had excess belly fat compared to the rest of me.

Years ago, I used to cycle around 400-500 miles a month, so I am tying to get back on that road, maybe not quite as much, but hopefully somewhere near.

Just enjoying some red wine now.

Thanks for now.


----------



## Northerner

Derek Stubbs said:


> Hi, can you add 315 miles cycled since 7th May, I was diagnosed type 2 in April. (some have been on my trainer in the garden & some out on the road).
> 
> I wasn't that much overweight, but have/had excess belly fat compared to the rest of me.
> 
> Years ago, I used to cycle around 400-500 miles a month, so I am tying to get back on that road, maybe not quite as much, but hopefully somewhere near.
> 
> Just enjoying some red wine now.
> 
> Thanks for now.


Sounds like you are doing pretty well Derek, that's good going!  This thread is over 6 years old though - I'd completely forgotten about it!  Will have to think about starting a new one, or perhaps you'd like to start one of your own in the Exercise section and post updates when you hit your goals  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Copepod

Blast from a past thread, there, Derek! Good to be reminded, though.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

ha ha , I didn't realise how old this thread was.

I have done lands end jog for real, in about 60 hours (spread over about 11 days) back in 2006, I find it a bit harder these days though.


----------

